# Sandy Police Looking for Guy Who Walked out of Scheels with Long Gun



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I hope some employee is never allowed to work the gun counter again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In today's age of not confronting shoplifters I can see this happening. 

You walk in and ask to see a rifle, the counter guy hands it to you and you just walk out of the store as they just stand there wondering if it is worth loosing their job by going after him.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

This isn't a San Fran Walgreens. Rifle inventory at these stores is tightly controlled. A lost firearm by an FFL involves reporting to the ATF, not exactly a process a major chain enjoys. Not to mention the cost/overhead is almost certainly in the hundreds or more.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You have to look at their corporate policy and see what it is concerning shoplifters, and what are the consequences to you if you confront them.

I agree with you, if I had a store and someone tried to walk out with a firearm I would be all over them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The firearms at Scheels are out in the open where you can handle them freely. This guy most likely grabbed one off the rack and headed for the door.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Takes a set to do something that stupid.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> The firearms at Scheels are out in the open where you can handle them freely. This guy most likely grabbed one off the rack and headed for the door.


Really? That's unusual from my experience; I can't think of a single business I've been to that doesn't have them in a separate room with an employee or behind the counter. I was evidently wrong to assume that was standard practice.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> The firearms at Scheels are out in the open where you can handle them freely. This guy most likely grabbed one off the rack and headed for the door.


^^ This is exactly why I like going to Scheels. No behind the counter guy/gal who wants to share their infinite knowledge with you about what you should buy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> ^^ This is exactly why I like going to Scheels. No behind the counter guy/gal who wants to share their infinite knowledge with you about what you should buy.


Yep, me too. For the exact reason you mentioned, and Scheels usually has pretty darn good prices.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Its not shoplifting/stealing until you walk out the door (which this guy did) As long as you have a product in your possession walking around the store, its intent to purchase. The rifle wont do him any good anyway.... you cant find ammo to use in it!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

He's going to go look for Brian Laundrie


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

looks tiny. is at a 22lr or is he just large framed?

i also enjoy scheels for the ability to touch a gun without taking a number and dealing with a counter geek. i've met some really strange folks working in gun stores.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yep, me too. For the exact reason you mentioned, and Scheels usually has pretty darn good prices.


+1

I hate having a stranger hover over me while checking out a gun. Scheels is doing it right.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Yup. I go there very often, just so I can freely fondle any new rifle I want. Unfortunately 98% are friggin 6.5 something or other, or a magnum. 

Still, it would take a LOT of luck and stupidity to get out of there with a gun.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

He stole a rifle and now can’t find any ammo for it. Same as a movie prop and has to hide from getting caught. Funny if he tries to sell it on KSL 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

brisket said:


> +1
> 
> I hate having a stranger hover over me while checking out a gun. Scheels is doing it right.


I do love the Scheels setup, but there are still PLENTY of salesmen there who will hover over you while you're looking around. Like the guy who told me choosing anything less than a 300 win mag for Utah big game was a mistake.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like a shorter barrel, but possibly carbon with a muzzle brake on the end. 

I am amazed that nobody has mentioned the Hush shirt he's wearing. I know there's some real Hush fans on here! 

That dude will get caught. That's not a terrible picture, and I am certain there's many more of them.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

BigT said:


> Looks like a shorter barrel, but possibly carbon with a muzzle brake on the end.
> 
> I am amazed that nobody has mentioned the Hush shirt he's wearing. I know there's some real Hush fans on here!
> 
> That dude will get caught. That's not a terrible picture, and I am certain there's many more of them.


He's already been caught. Apparently they tracked him down through YouTube. He's the one guy that gave the thumbs up on all the hush vids.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Youtube is taking down hunting videos now, starting a couple days ago... hushin and others will be screwed.






-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

BigT said:


> Looks like a shorter barrel, but possibly carbon with a muzzle brake on the end.
> 
> I am amazed that nobody has mentioned the Hush shirt he's wearing. I know there's some real Hush fans on here!
> 
> That dude will get caught. That's not a terrible picture, and I am certain there's many more of them.


Oh, and this guy's a Cheeser fanboy to boot. ffs, I hope they catch this clown.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in Scheels today and yes the rifles (except the big $$$$$) are pretty accessible. It's quite the distance to the doors from the rifles. Dumb ass.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Its not shoplifting/stealing until you walk out the door (which this guy did) As long as you have a product in your possession walking around the store, its intent to purchase. The rifle wont do him any good anyway.... you cant find ammo to use in it!


That’s not correct. Utah law says if it’s concealed (which it’s not in this case) OR once you pass all points of payment (walk past the registers) it’s considered retail theft.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

HunterDavid said:


> That’s not correct. Utah law says if it’s concealed (which it’s not in this case) OR once you pass all points of payment (walk past the registers) it’s considered retail theft.





https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title76/Chapter6/76-6-S602.html


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

HunterDavid said:


> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> > Its not shoplifting/stealing until you walk out the door (which this guy did) As long as you have a product in your possession walking around the store, its intent to purchase. The rifle wont do him any good anyway.... you cant find ammo to use in it!
> ...


Kind of splitting hairs there. At most Taxidermist is "incorrect" because he said "until you walk out the door" instead of "walk past the registers." Either way, I think we all agree the setup at Scheels is nice for looking at guns without as much babysitting by store clerks but does open them up for the very rare idiot like this guy.

What I don't understand is why this dude didn't have his Covid mask on. If he did nobody would have questioned why he was covering his face and it would have made those photos a lot harder to identify.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> What I don't understand is why this dude didn't have his Covid mask on. If he did nobody would have questioned why he was covering his face and it would have made those photos a lot harder to identify.


too proud to put it on i guess.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Youtube is taking down hunting videos now, starting a couple days ago... hushin and others will be screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking down or taking away monetization?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> Taking down or taking away monetization?


Looks like just taking away the ability to make any money on them. Interesting considering the content is in line with the policies set by Youtube.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

BigT said:


> Looks like just taking away the ability to make any money on them. Interesting considering the content is in line with the policies set by Youtube.


So you're telling me all the flat brim hunters with go pros will have to get real jobs? This could end the labor shortage.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

APD said:


> So you're telling me all the flat brim hunters with go pros will have to get real jobs? This could end the labor shortage.


Guess they will. There's a few people on there that I think are legit good dudes. The flat brimmer in question on this thread is not one of those dudes at least in my opinion. But the Randy Newbergs, and Tim Burnetts out there I think are a good watch, and good people.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

BigT said:


> Guess they will. There's a few people on there that I think are legit good dudes. The flat brimmer in question on this thread is not one of those dudes at least in my opinion. But the Randy Newbergs, and Tim Burnetts out there I think are a good watch, and good people.


The only one I know is Newberg. He seems like a genuine guy and will find a way to land on his feet. It might just be another platform than YouTube. 

The likes of MF can suck it easy. His kind embodies what's wrong with the new hunting scene.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I got bitched at on a Randy newberg video when I commented on a video of him spreading the covid bs trying to legitimize the entire hoax that the government is trying to pull with their repetition mind control and lies. I lost respect for newberg when he used a couple mins of his video to threaten to ban me for calling him out on the whole covid fraud. 🤣


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> I got bitched at on a Randy newberg video when I commented on a video of him spreading the covid bs trying to legitimize the entire hoax that the government is trying to pull with their repetition mind control and lies. I lost respect for newberg when he used a couple mins of his video to threaten to ban me for calling him out on the whole covid fraud. 🤣


....


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

BigT said:


> Looks like just taking away the ability to make any money on them. Interesting considering the content is in line with the policies set by Youtube.





APD said:


> So you're telling me all the flat brim hunters with go pros will have to get real jobs? This could end the labor shortage.


What will probably happen is they'll get sponsors, start shilling said sponsors, and start hocking merchandise. It's what a lot of the gun channels have been doing ever since they lost ad revenue a few years back. 

As an aside, I'm starting to think youtube is starting to shoot themselves in the foot with how they've been placing adds lately. Every video starts with two ads, back to back, you can't skip them 3/4's of the time, and every video is broken into with at least two more ads back to back, and said ads are higher in volume then the original video. It's making youtube annoying to use. The instant another streaming video services has a TV app, youtube is toast.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> As an aside, I'm starting to think youtube is starting to shoot themselves in the foot with how they've been placing adds lately. Every video starts with two ads, back to back, you can't skip them 3/4's of the time, and every video is broken into with at least two more ads back to back, and said ads are higher in volume then the original video. It's making youtube annoying to use. The instant another streaming video services has a TV app, youtube is toast.


I agree!!


----------

